# Red high fin wolf



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

about a week or so into this thing. I put him in with 12 feeders, a betta, 3 mollys and some dumbass cichlid. There was only one champion and the new boss of the 55 gallon box of death.

Still thinking of a name to suit this beast, I will probably name it whatever the next girl i bang calls it.

I also am having a terrible outbreak of green algae and brown algae, turned my lights down to 10 hours, 56 total watts, 6700k, 1bps co2 running all day(pumped right into canister intake), one cap of flourish excel a day, so any thoughts on that let me know.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

throw some snails in there for the algae

btw, i think urs is a female...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet vid


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Cute little guy... how big?


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

wicked fish man


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice fish!!

But that music sent me on a magical adventure


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

really cool man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet fish man.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

cool music . . . kinda funky wolf fish music ish.

i had one. found that it was too stagnant but could b trained to be a killer. i tamed mine.


----------

